# State Land Management



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

If Rep Ivory gets his way, be prepared to see a lot more of this.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/57981174-78/lake-canyon-county-private.html.csp


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

This is complete crap, I'm pretty upset. Privatizing land that has currently public fisheries on it or near it means that getting to said public fishing waters is now going to become a giant pain. 

Selling the land for money - not a fan.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So this is how Utah manages public land better than the feds.... by selling it off and preparing it for permanent destruction. Thank god for the BLM and Forest Service, you can't put important things in state hands or we loose it. Write your representatives about disapproval of this, don't sit by and stand for it.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the contact info for the director of land and water assets for the DWR...severely temped to post it here so we can directly tell the people in charge this isn't a good thing.

Normally, I'm against the feds getting their hands in anything. But at least they don't sell land the public uses willy-nilly like the state does. This is incredibly upsetting. \

Thank heavens that places like Thousand Lake Mountain, Boulder, and the Fish Lake Plateau are under federal rule.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It isn't the DWR guys you need to talk to. It is your state senator and representative.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

spencerD said:


> I have the contact info for the director of land and water assets for the DWR...severely temped to post it here so we can directly tell the people in charge this isn't a good thing.
> 
> Normally, I'm against the feds getting their hands in anything. But at least they don't sell land the public uses willy-nilly like the state does. This is incredibly upsetting. \
> 
> Thank heavens that places like Thousand Lake Mountain, Boulder, and the Fish Lake Plateau are under federal rule.


Will you PM me the info so I can contact them.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> It isn't the DWR guys you need to talk to. It is your state senator and representative.


Hopefully most of you are sitting down when I say I have completely rescinded public support of the American Lands Council's bid to have public land handed over to the states. What limited compelling argument there is (using other states enabling acts in contrast to Utah's), this is my biggest fear. I'm sure the likes of SFW or related entities will step up to "save the day" and purchase this land in the name of "conservation" and then utilize it like they have the other property they've purchased......dog and pony shows!

I have gotten ZERO argument from a single rep or senator in southern Utah that moves me to think for a second that this isn't the template they will prescribe for PUBLIC LAND. While the state could very well be wealthy from natural resources the way Alaska is, its now clear to me that isn't their intent....sick of being lied to!!!!


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> Hopefully most of you are sitting down when I say I have completely rescinded public support of the American Lands Council's bid to have public land handed over to the states. What limited compelling argument there is (using other states enabling acts in contrast to Utah's), this is my biggest fear. I'm sure the likes of SFW or related entities will step up to "save the day" and purchase this land in the name of "conservation" and then utilize it like they have the other property they've purchased......dog and pony shows!
> 
> I have gotten ZERO argument from a single rep or senator in southern Utah that moves me to think for a second that this isn't the template they will prescribe for PUBLIC LAND. While the state could very well be wealthy from natural resources the way Alaska is, its now clear to me that isn't their intent....sick of being lied to!!!!


I just want to say thank you for doing your homework and not letting lip service decide for you. It is a comforting action on your part that people can have their minds changed by facts.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess all we can do is email and call the appropriate people. Who cares if SFW saves it as long as it gets saved .


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I guess all we can do is email and call the appropriate people. Who cares if SFW saves it as long as it gets saved .


It doesn't needs saved. It needs protected and unchanged. As it is.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> It doesn't needs saved. It needs protected and unchanged. As it is.


Yes protected and preserved, and I wish there was more DWR that was around . It's sad to see things like this. Growth for the sake of growth ($$$) is not progress. Email and call if you care or this is lost and probably more to come in the future. This is our public land we didn't say sale it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And if it takes me voting- God Forbid- Democract with in the state I will


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

^what he said


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> And if it takes me voting- God Forbid- Democract with in the state I will


I did because of the stream access issue. I will every time too unless the candidate supports public access.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

I vote the candidate, not the letter behind their name.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with changing parties is that you come up with a whole load of different problems for the state. 

Looked what happened to Colorado when the D's took over the house and senate and the governors office, they passed a half dozen laws on firearms and components. 

The grass always seams greener on the other side until it turns brown.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Packfish said:


> And if it takes me voting- God Forbid- Democract with in the state I will


It's a good club. Welcome.


----------

